# Gegenüberstellung der Sprachkonstrukte von Java, Java Script und Jython



## Thomas Darimont (27. September 2006)

Hallo!

Teil 1:
http://blogs.sun.com/sundararajan/entry/java_javascript_and_jython

Teil 2:
http://blogs.sun.com/sundararajan/entry/java_javascript_and_jython_part

Gruß Tom


----------

